# Word of the Day: Tittynope



## RubyK (Feb 2, 2021)

_Let us be precise: the scattering of crumbs left on one side of the plate, the dozen or so grains of rice sitting at the bottom of the bowl, the few drops remaining in the glass, are not mere leftovers and dregs. They are tittynopes._

When nobody was looking, the forgotten tittynopes on my plate from the slice of birthday cake were eventually eaten by my cat.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Remember one of my sons sitting in his highchair and having tittynopes left on his plate in the way of green peas, so while I waited for him to finish playing and eating one pea at a time, I went about pulling the kitchen together, running a sink of water to wash dishes, etc.

Seeing that dear son had his fill, I stood him up in his highchair, took a washcloth to his face and hands, and lifted him down from the highchair. A couple of hours later I had him in his crib getting him ready for bed, with a diaper change being top order, and so as rubber pants were being pulled off and down his legs, out came a collection of tittynopes in the way of green peas!

Apparently, and unbeknownst to me, dear son had been filling his diapers with green peas while sitting in his highchair at suppertime! What a mess! His diaper was stained green, and there was mushed peas stuck to the inside of his rubber pants!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

I will hold a comment on this one...Tittynopes...


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

To me, the word brings to mind a girl stopping a boy from copping a feel.   

Tony


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2021)

I thought we didn't allow such language here........


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 2, 2021)

Gee, guys  you been    doing  some  peeping tom stuff?
 Didn't think you lived close by.


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

What are leftovers?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> What are leftovers?


Leftovers, are an actual meal, tittynopes, are simply a few grains of rice left in the bottom of a bowl, or a sip of beverage leftover in the bottom of a glass that would hardly wet ones whistle.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I thought we didn't allow such language here........


I figure that the OP chose that word on purpose in similar manner as the script writers chose the name "Beaver" for the show "Leave It To Beaver" (gee Ward, don't be too hard on the Beaver...).  So, have fun with this until the thread is closed.   

Tony


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 2, 2021)

Loud  slurp signaled the last tittynope of soda  in the  glass.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Loud  slurp signaled the last tittynope of soda  in the  glass.


That's it, Sliver, you're cut off.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I will hold a comment on this one...Tittynopes...



Tittynopes? Do you know, i thought it said tittyropes!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 2, 2021)

Now we are getting into the realms of fantasy methinks


----------



## RubyK (Feb 3, 2021)

I just knew the men would enjoy tittynopes. I was correct. It received more replies than any other word I have posted in this forum.

I dare somebody to use it in person at a family dinner in the future.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I just knew the men would enjoy tittynopes. I was correct. It received more replies than any other word I have posted in this forum.
> 
> I dare somebody to use it in person at a family dinner in the future.


Make for some interesting conversation


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 4, 2021)

Ruby ,, you just gave  me an idea of what to say at my brother-in-law's table.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 4, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I just knew the men would enjoy tittynopes. I was correct. It received more replies than any other word I have posted in this forum.
> 
> I dare somebody to use it in person at a family dinner in the future.


...or a church dinner.   

Tony


----------

